# Dee Brown goes to Turkey



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...NvG8vLYF?slug=ap-jazz-brown&prov=ap&type=lgns



> SALT LAKE CITY (AP) -- Second-year player Dee Brown will spend next season in Turkey.
> 
> Brown decided over the weekend to accept an offer from Turkish club Galatasaray rather than try to make the Utah Jazz roster in training camp, agent Henry Thomas said Monday.
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I thought he still had room to develop in Utah.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

He displayed very much improved passing and playmaking during summer league. I wouldn't be surprised to see him back in the league next year. I still think he's better than a lot of NBA backup PGs out there anyway.

His shooting is what has really kept him back. Hopefully we'll see him back in the league soon. He's a great guy and a very energetic player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I remember years ago that I used to debate with a user here that he was either a career backup or would struggle to stay in the league while he said he would be a star, guess I was right.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm a bit surprised that no other team offered him a contract. He showed more than a lot of PGs in the league last season in limited minutes.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I can't believe he couldn't find a guaranteed deal. Didn't Travis Diener get a multi-year contract?

Brown looked very good relieving Derek Fisher last postseason.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Yeah.... Travis Diener...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought Dee Brown will have a good NBA career as a backup. Going over to Europe should make him a better NBA player when he comes back? I hope so.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

If he improves on his outside shooting, he'll be a much better asset to an NBA team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why Turkey though, is the league that good?


----------



## sunbeam (Aug 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Why Turkey though, is the league that good?


It is one of the better leagues in Europe, but e.g. Italian, Greek or Spanish league must be rated higher. Besides there are 2 teams in Turkey (Efes Pilsen and Fenerbahce Ülker which are are quite better than Galatasaray and used to play in Euroleague regularly!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Right move for right now in his case, he probably would see very little time if any this year in Utah. Hopefully he gains consistency shooting the ball, or else he might be over there for a couple of years.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Solid opening game for Dee..

13 pts, 6 boards, 6 assists


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I _really _don't understand why there was no NBA interest in him..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dee Brown Turkey Page

Game 2 looked like 9 pts and 7 assists

*Dee Blog:*



> Yesterday we had our first league game and I think I played pretty well 13 points, 6 rebounds and 6 assist and the big WIN. Its a different game over here and the style of play is all about strategy and execution. I like it though its making me a better player and person being over here in a different country. We have 2 more games this week and I'm looking forward to continue to get better, win and learn my teammates. I know my role on the team thats to control pace, get the ball to the right players and they really want me to score a lot of points. There are high expectations when it comes to winning over here. So I have to be ready to play and go out there and play my hardest because the fingers will point this way.
> 
> I feel myself getting better everyday because thats how all I do is play basketball, eat and sleep. I have to continue to learn the game, get better and work on my game. I'm still young and have so much to learn and experience in this game. I love being around basketball minds and players who love the game like me. I love talking about basketball and learning how different players do things so I can adjust and put different things into my game. I'm getting adjusted to the new culture and lifestyle over here. Its pretty lonely but its very humbling and making me a better person. Thats one of my goals in life is to become a better person and player everyday. I'm grateful to play basketball everyday and I really do mean that from the heart. Its days I wake up and say, "Man I really don't feel comfortaable, I really don't like this situation I'm in, but at the end of the day when I get back home I say WOW I'm so blessed to play basketball, eat a good meal, breathe this good air and have a job that I love to go to everyday". If I didn't truly believe that I wouldn't be me everyday on and off the court.
> 
> ...


http://www.deebrown11.com/news/fullstory.php?nid=669&type=journal


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Dee is a good guy. I don't think his talent was quite rounded enough to be NBA-quality though.

He needs a very solid jumpshot before teams in the NBA will give him a look. Right how his jumpshot is horribly inconsistent, and he has a lot of trouble defending bigger guards.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Moving along
> 2007-10-19
> In our second game of the regular season I had played a solid game scoring 9 points, dishing out 7 assist and had 6 steals in a great win. I'm playing a lot of minutes and I'm getting comfortable with the new game and my teammates. I really feel we will be a good team as the season moves along. People have always wanted me to shoot the ball a lot and play more selfish. That's not my game, I feel if my teammates are into the game and everyone is happy and doing their job to the best of their ability my job becomes so much easier. I love getting assist, playing team ball, and winning. I've always been a true point guard and a guy that knows how to win basketball games, so thats my job is to make sure everyone holds themselves accountable while on and off the court.
> 
> ...


http://www.deebrown11.com/news/fullstory.php?nid=670&type=journal


----------



## sunbeam (Aug 22, 2004)

http://www.ulebcup.com/ulebcup/competition/results/showgame?gamecode=9


His team also won the first match in the ULEB-Cup!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Awesome! I want to see him back in the NBA soon.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome .. he made the All-Star Team.. Congrats Dee!!

Looks like he put up.. 16.1 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 4.0 APG .. but I'm not sure how to read all that stuff?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ That's great to hear! 

Maybe we'll see him back soon then.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Do the Jazz still have his rights?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

No, he was a 2nd round pick, and I think he was on a one year deal.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope he makes it back to the league soon, he was a joy to watch in college.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ He was fun to watch on the Jazz too. That's when I saw him play the most.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

He was really not ready for the NBA. He had speed and really that was about it. He wasn't shooting well, wasn't running the offense well - he was an energy player and that's about it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ All true, though I'm still a bit surprised that it wasn't enough to merit a spot on some team's bench. I want to see some film of him in Europe to see how he's progressed as a PG in particular.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

YouTube.com: Dee @ TBL All Star 2008

What I heard he had 9 pts, 7 boards, and 7 assists!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hell of a game for him! I hope some NBA scouts were paying attention.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well he signed with the Pistons Summer League Team.. hope he can make it back!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ That would be awesome, though I can't see him getting many minutes unless the Pistons shake up their roster - as they've been rumored to be thinking...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If Chauncey is gone, I wouldn't mind Dee off the bench. At least for a try-out.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How much longer can Lindsey Hunter play?


----------

